# Chiller Cut Off - Discovery Gardens



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Yesterday the chilled water supply was cut off in DG Building 207 for the whole building ! (I still yet to absorb this) after the installation of BTU meters. Now the tricky part is, landlords have to pay all of their dues to Nakheel to get NOC which to be used to register Landlord with Palm Utilities.

Well I am trying to contact my landlord and am already feeling that it wont be easy enough to discuss this matter in a peaceful way specially when your current contract is chiller free. So guys what options do I have now? I have a chiller free contract and I am no way willing to pay any consumption/capacity/fixed deposit charge whatsoever. How can I fight it with RERA if needs be? 

Looking forward!


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

*Bump*


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

SgtRoswell said:


> So guys what options do I have now?


1. Have the conversation with your landlord.

2. Go to Carrefour and buy a couple of electric fans.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

At least it is December and not July!


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Tried talking to LL and he wanted to put everything on me. Now at war :/ wanted to know if anyone faced the same issue before. How RERA could help in this regard?


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

That is why i am sticking with a serviced apartment....luxury..no monthly bills or maintenance to worry about!


----------



## syed_21j (Dec 10, 2014)

Luckily This is not summer, last year i had the same issue which intend me to change my apartment and a waste of a month rental


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

be careful as my tenancy agreement specifically forbids use of fans (or anything else) as an alternative to A/C.....


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Navaron said:


> be careful as my tenancy agreement specifically forbids use of fans (or anything else) as an alternative to A/C.....


Really? Why? And how would they know if you started using a fan?


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Navaron said:


> be careful as my tenancy agreement specifically forbids use of fans (or anything else) as an alternative to A/C.....


OMG !! Tricks they plan on us. Its really getting on my nerves. Interestingly enough there is no mention of "Chiller free" or any of that sort mention in my contract. :juggle:


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

I would appreciate if more people could share/advise their experience


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think if it's not clear cut on the contract then your best bet is to go and pay a visit to RERA to get the correct answer. If you are in the right and landlord is suppose to pay then maybe someone nice at RERA will make a quick call to the landlord on your behalf as well.

Might be the best way to resolve this quickly rather than waiting for someone on here give you some information which may or may not be true.


----------



## riggineis (Oct 29, 2015)

SgtRoswell said:


> I would appreciate if more people could share/advise their experience


Hello.. just want to ask what was your decision?


----------

